

How can women effectively lead? - new-yc-acct
http://www.quora.com/How-can-women-effectively-lead

======
new-yc-acct
"""Facebook's current surge on the secondary markets (for good or bad), its
improved public perception and march toward financial success are all directly
attributable to Sheryl's work, don't ignore that."""

